# windows 10 logs me in under a temporary profile



## mkeith50 (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a satellite A505-S69803. I converted from windows 7 to windows 10. When I try to log on, it says 'Preparing your desktop'. It logs me on with a temporary profile. It will not read my data on my hard drive or access personal files. I have noticed message Debug: dwret12, Toshiba HDD/SDD alert, Unable to get disk information, cannot use the alert feature. The Hard Disc error is dwret=12. debug. I was able to work in windows 10 environment for about 2 weeks before this issue occurred.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you by any chance using Kaspersky Anti-Virus


----------



## mkeith50 (Nov 22, 2015)

I am using Norton Security Suite.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On the profile when you are logged in
it is as you know a temp profile, created because for some reason your user profile is corrupted
Do you have another user account with admin rights on the computer
If so log into that

If not on the temp profile right click the white Microsoft flag left of desktop
click
admin command prompt

copy and paste this
*net user administrator /active:yes*

press enter
you should receive confirmation
command completed successfully

reboot and log on to that administrator account
the password is normally left blank unless you set one
It is not your admin account it is the system admin account

post back if you are in on that or with whatever occurred


----------

